
Stop Freeloading and Pay for Your Programming Books - MirandaLemons
https://booksoncode.com/articles/pay-for-your-programming-books
======
cable2600
I get my programming books by Wikibooks or open source PDF files. I also get
them from Amazon Kindle when there is a sale for Python books so to speak.

